

Show HN: A habit tracking app for Android - napoleoncomplex
https://github.com/blaztriglav/did-i

======
napoleoncomplex
I started coding slightly more than a year ago, in large part because of HN
and the mentality of creating things for yourself, so I thought I'd share my
first true weekend project (okay, it was 3 Saturdays, part of a Tuesday, and a
Sunday). It's nothing special, but I still wanted to put something out there
for display. I'll gladly answer all questions! :)

~~~
Abundnce10
Can you add an "Installation Instructions" section to the README?

~~~
ninetax
There is a link to the app on Google play, otherwise just import it as an
android project and build it yourself I would guess.

------
diegogcouto
I'd like to congratulate you, not only for your app (that is pretty nice) but
for being open to criticism and help a lot of new developers making your app
open.

Thanks!

~~~
napoleoncomplex
Thank you! I wouldn't have gotten anywhere in coding without open source and
the communities around it, so it would be poor form not to try and give
something back. Hopefully I'll contribute slightly more elegant code in the
future :).

------
dannyr
Nice.

Use ActionBarSherlock to make the UI compatible to older versions. Really use
to use.

I'm about to launch a site for Android developers. It might be useful to you.
Hit me up if you're interested.

------
ukoki
Nice! For those without Android, dayscore.net has similar functionality, (no
daily reports though)

------
ninetax
I love the simplicity of the app.

